# Halloween Decor in my Neighborhood



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

What I do is put up the Halloween stuff more towards October (maybe a week before), and than keep it up until like the middle of November, and than here comes the Christmas stuff.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I've seen one in my neighborhood.

I went up & knocked on the door & they thought I was there to complain !
I quickly told them ''Why No....I just stopped in to introduce myself & THANK YOU for putting out the decor....it sure does raise the holiday ''spirit''.

I'll try to get them to join the site...never hurts to ask.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, so soon?
Mine goes up usually around the end of September to early October


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow, that's... early.

I decorate the interior of the house the first weekend of October, and the yard gets snazzed up a few days before the big night for security reasons. September is just too warm and green for bones, pumpkins and autumn decor.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I have already started to put things out inside the house - just setting out the boxes and going over the things I squirreled away last year from the after-Hallow sales. I have been known to re-buy stuff (paper plates, napkins, silly things) and then end up with more than I needed. I have seen one house with a few webs out - and some pumpkin lights. We also wait to set up outside only about a week before. But one tradition I have created occurs on October 1. I set a huge pumpkin - about 2 1/2 ft. tall - with an electric candle - in our upstairs window to signal to the kids that we are starting to get ready. When the school bus goes buy - the driver always honks and the kids wave and point. It is really fun to see that the school kids are so anxious for Trick-or-Treat night!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have seen pumpkins they were out in august and a blowmold ghost so far.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Dippedstix, I wish I lived in your neighborhood!
I don't expect anyone around here to do anything until October, besides me that is.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok I admit it, I couldn't help myself. I was home this afternoon with a sick child and got bored. At first I really was just going to get out the general fall stuff to decorate the inside and inclosed front porch. Then I saw some of my halloween stuff and couldn't resist. I do have some small ghosts and pumpkins on a shelf. Plus I may have put out the haunted dollhouse and painted witch's broom for the porch too.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm... fall decorations or actual Halloween stuff?? I think fall would be ok, but if Halloween decorations start going up nearly two months in advance Halloween will become just as bad as Christmas, so by the time it's here it won't matter and people will be sick of it already. But, that's just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

You know you could just look at it this way. The stores have halloween props out. So whats the big deal if I bought something then put it out instead of storing it away for a couple weeks. Sounds counter productive!

I was working in my garage this weekend and a little girl across the street kept squating down and peaking in. Probably 4 years old and very curious to know what was going on. It almost was enough to put something out.

But I made a plan! My halloween counter goes as high as 43, and since that is the first thing to go out I got to stick to stick to the plan.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Right now, my driveway is build central for halloween props, so I guess I could say I already have a lot of stuff out. My neighbors are teasing me by putting out their fall wreath and two little funkins on their stoop.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

My personal rule has always been and still is, i decorate October 1st.

I guess i just don't want to reach the climax too soon, i've done that before a few years ago and by Oct 20+ i just wanted it to be over with. Which i thought i'd never feel about halloween, and never want to again.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll admit, we have two small gravestones from the Dollar Stone stuck in the narrow planted area between our walkway and the yard. They were sitting outside by the bench and the wind kept knocking them about, so this afternoon I said to myself the hell with it. They're not incredibly noticeable but I do like seeing them out there. 

Webs will be put up sometime in early October to accrue debris and look awesome for the big night, and small bits and pieces of the display until then. 

I have to laugh though, there's this one house at the end of the block with a young girl, and they have a creepy skeleton thing hung up on their proch year round. Haha! I'm rather fond of that family, anyway. We have two new neighboring families this year so I am curious to see how/when/if they'll decorate.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Yay to the people that are putting out decor now!!! If people can do it early for Xmas why not us for Halloween. May have inspired me to put a light up pumpkin on my balcony.*


----------



## inerd (Sep 4, 2009)

Fall Decorations Went up September 1rst And Halloween Goes up the 16th But it does take 5 days to get it all up! ( in a APARTMENT mind you  ) And stores here in Texas are finally getting Halloween stuff heck Target and Walmart Have no Halloween!


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

I dont have anything outside the house but I have started the inside. I have a few snowglobes out on my bookshelf but they'll probably be there all year long. 

I do have the Michael's witch by the door. I brought her home and put her together to test. I was contemplating returning her so I put her where she'll be and she's perfect! So now I don't want to move her. lol. 

I am throwing my first party this year in my own house (not an apt) so I wanted to see some of my ideas in action. So I have some scene setter in the hallway.


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

I put my fall stuff out on Sept 1st. The Halloween stuff usually goes up the 1st week of October. But, in years past, we've always had a lot of wind & stuff ends up blowing down. I think I'm going to wait until the week before Halloween this time!


----------



## Lone Haunter (Aug 18, 2009)

This morning I noticed a large black cat decoration on a porch just down the street from me.
Hope it wasn't put there just to scare away raccoons.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Bubbels said:


> You know you could just look at it this way. The stores have halloween props out. So whats the big deal if I bought something then put it out instead of storing it away for a couple weeks. Sounds counter productive!
> 
> I was working in my garage this weekend and a little girl across the street kept squating down and peaking in. Probably 4 years old and very curious to know what was going on. It almost was enough to put something out.
> 
> But I made a plan! My halloween counter goes as high as 43, and since that is the first thing to go out I got to stick to stick to the plan.


The kids in my neighborhood are very curious too. They keep stopping by to see what's going on around here from day to day. It's cute...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

thegingerowl said:


> I'll admit, we have two small gravestones from the Dollar Stone stuck in the narrow planted area between our walkway and the yard. They were sitting outside by the bench and the wind kept knocking them about, so this afternoon I said to myself the hell with it. They're not incredibly noticeable but I do like seeing them out there.
> 
> Webs will be put up sometime in early October to accrue debris and look awesome for the big night, and small bits and pieces of the display until then.
> 
> I have to laugh though, there's this one house at the end of the block with a young girl, and they have a creepy skeleton thing hung up on their proch year round. Haha! I'm rather fond of that family, anyway. We have two new neighboring families this year so I am curious to see how/when/if they'll decorate.


LOL at the house with the skeleton! 
Hey, what type of webs to you use? Any particular kind?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Stephbat said:


> I dont have anything outside the house but I have started the inside. I have a few snowglobes out on my bookshelf but they'll probably be there all year long.
> 
> I do have the Michael's witch by the door. I brought her home and put her together to test. I was contemplating returning her so I put her where she'll be and she's perfect! So now I don't want to move her. lol.
> 
> I am throwing my first party this year in my own house (not an apt) so I wanted to see some of my ideas in action. So I have some scene setter in the hallway.


My entire dining room is filled with Halloween decorations/projects and I too have a witch by the front door! LOL Like you, I was testing her but she's been there for more than a week now. LOL


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Was bored Sunday, so i went out in the woods behind my house and cut down some limbs and small trees, collected vines and such, and got the punkin head and dressings out......

Now i have a 12ft tall rot scarecrow in my front yard, and there it stays, no matter what the neighbors say.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I usually don't put stuff out till the first week of October. The bad thing is, I'm the only one on my street that does. Most everybody else does for Christmas, but not for Halloween. What's nice about all this, is I have teenagers now that come to my haunt that have been coming since they were little kids and they tell me each year, that they come back to see what new stuff I will have out.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow! That's a little early, but I wish I lived in your neighborhood!
Mine doesn't decorate, as far as just pumpkins and maybe some web.
Maybe if I put out small things a little early, people will get more into the Spirit of Halloween. .


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I have an agreement with my partner that I won't drag everything out of the attic until after her birthday on Sep 23. And I don't start decorating out front until October 1. She doesn't mind me working on projects on the back porch, but it's not fair to have Halloween throw up all over her special day.
Me, on the other hand - I'd be grinning like a jack-o-lantern if there were skeletons all over the place for my February birthday.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

My subdivision I would say about 75% or a little more of the people decorate. Our street has alot of younger kids. Everyone starts decorating around the first or second week of October. I usually try for about the first week. There is a guy who lives about 10 houses up the street from me who is known as "the Halloween guy" of our street. I'm trying to take that title away from him this year.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

I was in Lexington today looking to see if Walgreen's had Halloween out yet. This one did, love the Jack in the Box. As I got back in the truck I looked across the street and WOW! Someone had their whole yard filled with decorations. They had at least twenty full size figures out. The Doctor Skeleton from Big Lots last year, and Ghastly Gentleman. A huge evil Clown hanging from a tree. Two skeleton/spiders full size on the roof. At least ten groundbreakers, a couple of fabric cages with skeletons inside. Twenty tombstones, skulls on spikes. The grill had roasting hands and feet on it. I would rather wait till around the first of October, but to each his own. I took pictures before I left and still made sure to drive by twice just to take it all in.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> LOL at the house with the skeleton!
> Hey, what type of webs to you use? Any particular kind?


Nah, just the cheap-o stuff you can get anywhere. I think it usually has a purple scene on the packaging. But it thins and shreds so nicely, I just let the elements do their job for a couple weeks and voila. We tend to save handfuls of it for later Halloweens. Nice and nasty for...whatever.

@Thorn Hill Creek
Wow, that is simultaneously cool and anxiety-inducing at the same time. Anxiety-inducing because I can't imagine having so much out so early, when the chance of props getting stolen or vandalised might run much higher. Still cool though.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I just got back from my local amusement park KI and it was deck out all over the park with skellys,tombstones,bats,rats,cobwebs on every building and a big hearse out front of the park.........I was so excited I only wish I had my camera. Of course they were advertising their Haunt mazes that start Sept. 25th (CP starts their mazes Sept. 19th along with the hay rides around here) but dang that got me so pump up. Check out your local parks now for great Halloween scene's and that'll motivate ya now. I say its on.......well I start my sideyard and backyard trail here in a few days for early advertising and by Oct.1 my front is competely done.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Haven't seen one with deco yet. I live in a very small town and there's actually only two or three of us that have actual decorations besides the occasional jack o lantern. My wife would kill me if I tried putting anything up yet. She gives me grief if its not at least Oct 1st. For all of you husbands with wives who enjoy halloween, you don't know how lucky you are.Mine barely tolerates my passion for Halloween.
Anyways the first couple days of Oct. will begin my house' transformation(insert maniacal laughter)hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I had the fall decor up on Sept 1st & then come Oct 1st it's all Halloween !


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't seen any in my neighbor hood yet. I start on Oct 1. Last year as soon as people saw me start more decorations popped up around the neighborhood! I am hoping a few will go full into haunting this year!


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

There's a house near my daughters school with some jackolanterns in their flower bed. My kid pointed them out first and now I can't help but stare and smile when we drive by.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I start Sept 1 in the back yard. That way I am done in time to start the front yard by Oct 1st. I stare at the back yard and move stuff around constantly until I get it just right. 

My biggest thrill is when people are at my Halloween party for a few hours and I still hear them say "WHOA I DIDN'T SEE THAT THERE BEFORE!"

To get that kind of response, it needs to cook on a low flame for a long time to get it just right.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

I haven;t seen anything yet in my neck of the woods. I mentioned this topic to my fiance yesterday and we were driving through a different neighborhood and asked if she has seen any decorations yet and she goes "No, and even if I did it doesn't give you the right to start putting your out yet." She's vicious. Luckily, I get away with the first week of Oct because my best friend, who is actually my next door neighbor decorates with us so we all agreed that we are allowed to put up some stuff at the beginning of Oct. Like the fence, tombstones, and random other things. The more expensive props and things that took forever to build always wait til Halloween day.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Bubbels said:


> You know you could just look at it this way. The stores have halloween props out. So whats the big deal if I bought something then put it out instead of storing it away for a couple weeks. Sounds counter productive!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Touche. We had a house that was on the walk home from the bus stop in school, they decorated with really scary props and everything, but they put them up early in September and after walking past it for 2 months by the time Halloween night came around we'd seen it so often it wasn't scary anymore. The home owner was always disappointed that we weren't scared.


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

In past years I never really payed attention to when decorations started showing up but this year I've been watching feverishly. Sadly only one house down the street has put anything up, some stick on window pumpkin decals of some type. I've even been making special drive-by's to a couple houses that did BIG setups last year, and nothing yet. Oddly enough I haven't even seen fall decorations out yet. 

Probably give the peeps here at least a few more weeks and I'm sure October 1st I'll see quite a few decorations beginning to show up.


----------



## Eltis (Aug 18, 2009)

We are the only ones on our whole street that do anything on Halloween. It sucks that there are people who are home but they pretend not to be so they don't have to bother with kids/candy.

The fact that it is so dark on our street makes it unappealing for kids (we live on a culdesac, so there isn't any "through" traffic. I put out a great deal of lights and props that are visible from long range. It helps quite a bit.

Last year we had over 300 people. This year I am expecting around 500. I'm thinking about providing flyers to the local grade/high schools, but I am actually a little afraid of it getting out of hand.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i won't be putting out till oct 1st. i just hope it's not windy like last year. had half my decorations up and the wind started, blew them down the street. the wind didn't quiet until a day before halloween. so i had to madly get back up what i could. never got a lot done because of it. this year, if i get my yard the way i want, i think i'll go see if i can make the newspaper. a friend of mine made it last year. he always puts on a good show. because of the cemetary thread, with the improvements i am going to incorporate, [lights, fog] i think i can kick his butt this year.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I wait till the first of October. September is too early.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow that's early. I usually wait for seasonal signs to really get into the fall mood - trees starting to change color & cooler days. But it's been cool here all summer, which just leads me to be in the mood all the time. 

It's always a thrill to catch that first glimpse of Halloween decor.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I think its never too early for halloween, i have a jackolantern sticker on my front door window at all times of the year to prove that =). I dont start to throw out teasers till as close to oct 1 as i can wait, this year being sunday lol. Like i said before though, i already put a rotcrow up, and why not? I like it, the kids love it, who cares about the squares on my street that dont get the joy of halloween...


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

We wait until October 1st to start putting things out. On September 1st though, we put out the pumpkin countdown sign and the skelamingos and put the witch outfit on the regular pink flamingo. A day or so later our neighbor also put the witch outfit on her flamingo. 

I always start to get antsy around mid September, when things come out in the stores. I want to start putting stuff out then! But waiting til October is better. Don't want to get sick of the decorations if we put them out too early. It also doesn't feel as special if they are out before Halloween month.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

A couple of my neighbors have put up a Halloween flag, the flags that people put out for all different kinds of occasions. Thats all I'v seen in my neighborhood.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have one of those digital countodown Halloween signs. I've been fighting the urge to put it out. Would day 50 be too early?


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I believe it was Henry David Thoreau that said he would rather sit on a pumpkin and have it all to himself than be crowded on a velvet cushion. 

I interpreted that as why wait for the masses to join you on Halloween


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> My subdivision I would say about 75% or a little more of the people decorate. Our street has alot of younger kids. Everyone starts decorating around the first or second week of October. I usually try for about the first week. There is a guy who lives about 10 houses up the street from me who is known as "the Halloween guy" of our street. I'm trying to take that title away from him this year.


I wish I lived in your neighborhood! All I have is one other house that puts out a teeny bit of fall-type stuff and then everyone else complains at us about our yard. If we haven't cut our grass in the past week they'll be out there cutting it for us...literally...day 7. Forget growing it long to hide cords.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Saw a house totally decked out today*

No kidding there I was driving back home and just up the street from me was floating ghost,tomb stones, fencing and large signs, and a huge spider on a large cobweb......that blew my mine so I turned around and went back and met the young lady with a 2 yr. old and invited her to my event.........well it turns out she works at Halloween Express just a up the street a couple of miles away..........she said she saw a house with decor and loves Halloween so its on now. As a matter of fact I started on my sideyard and back today.......ever so slowly without giving too much away.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

I get off at 5 a.m. and pass a house on the way home that has a halloween tree up already. I like it.


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

I started last week, but I like to do a gradual buildup. Just a couple of electric jack o lanterns in the windows to start, then (a few days later) a few more, then a few window decorations, and on and on finishing with a big effort a couple of days prior. We don't have much of a front yard so most of my haunt will be around the side and backyard and I will be gearing it mostly for our Halloween Party. We are one of the only houses on our block and definitely the most decorated in town so I don't want to freak out the neighbors too badly...too early.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i was breazing through charles city, and i saw a house all set up with a few decorations. my neighbor on the corner from me has a small amount out.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

One of my neighbors get their Christmas stuff out the day after Halloween.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Dragonomine said:


> One of my neighbors get their Christmas stuff out the day after Halloween.


LOL, that's funny!


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Pumpkin Torture Guy said:


> I get off at 5 a.m. and pass a house on the way home that has a halloween tree up already. I like it.


A halloween tree? Is that like a halloween themed christmas tree or some home grown creepy tree decorated with all of halloween's finest?


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

As i read everybody post i envy all of you to be able to put stuff as early as sept 
as it's not my house i have to wait around a week before Halloween to start putting stuff out .( i am still lucky to be able to do it ) Beside Last year every year here it's so windy that everytime i was looking at something in the yard one item was missing blow out by the wind on some front lawn 2 or 3 house away lolllllllllll

And as usual i am the only one crazy enough to decorate on Halloween beside 2 or 3 house that put jack o lantern on their front porch.

frenchy


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

So yesterday I come home from work and I look over at the house across the street which is the people I have a competition every year with to see who has the best decorated house and I notice they put out a scarecrow. I was thinking "Well if they have a scarecrow out I think I'll put mine out". After a little modifying I turned a once happy -looking scarecrow you buy from AC Moore to a more evil looking one lol. My parents looked at me like "So you just had to put out a scarecrow because the neighbors had one huh ?"  I think I'll be setting the rest of my haunt up last week of Sept. or first week of Oct.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I got a new witch I ordered from the Witches of Kent series and set her up on a counter top in my workshop today. But she's really giving me the creeps. It's not that she is a scary looking witch, she just has this look that keeps making me think she's staring at me and I can't figure out what she's thinking. Is this a warning sign about the status of my mental health.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, stare back at her and make her wonder what you're thinking, just remember to keep the upper hand.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> well, stare back at her and make her wonder what you're thinking, just remember to keep the upper hand.



I'm telling you Hallo this one has the evil eye. It's just such a shame I can't taunt Laurie S. by posting pictures where she would least expect them. Ahhhh yes, I do miss the good old days.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Madame Turlock said:


> I got a new witch I ordered from the Witches of Kent series and set her up on a counter top in my workshop today. But she's really giving me the creeps. It's not that she is a scary looking witch, she just has this look that keeps making me think she's staring at me and I can't figure out what she's thinking. Is this a warning sign about the status of my mental health.



We have a huge picture thing we put in our front bay window. It's a guy with a green evil face (got it from spirit) anyway I HATE HIM. He's creepy and it looks like his eyes are following you. lol....He's the first decoration to come down. He just really freaks me out(hubby admitted it freaks him out too). Hope he has the same affect on the kiddies.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I have yet to see any here in my area (live in Canada), I think most folks around here wait until October arrives and then you see stuff being put out..I know I am waiting for the first week and can hardly wait..


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Day before yesterday on my way home I noticed a house had put some Halloween decorations out and the house next to it had some orange lights wrapped around their front columns. Not a ton of decorations but enough to be very visible and easily recognizable as "Halloween" and not fall decorations. I spoke with my wife and she has given me the green light to go ahead and start moving a few things out front. This is great news because it isn't October 1st, I still have several structure builds that I haven't even started on yet. It allows me to start staging the structures as I build them. SWEET!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

I decorated inside 8/31 and I did outside last night!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Started the inside last night and will continue with that over the next few days. Hubs and I are planning to start the backyard this weekend and start the front the first week in October. 

We live very close to a middle school and have been working in the garage in the afternoons and evenings. It's so much fun as the kids are walking home from school to hear their comments to one another as they walk by and see us working. A few have even been bold enough to walk up to us and ask us about it all. We are so excited! I swear we meet more of our neighbors at this time of year than any other time...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I love that you all decorate early in the U.S, here in the UK where Halloween yard decoration isn't very common.. You'd get funny looks if you put out Halloween decor before the 31st Oct.

Pah I knew I was born in the wrong country!


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

For those of you who have began decorating have you posted a picture yet? If not, it would be sweet if you shared! Inspiration for all of us!


----------



## twsted21 (Sep 16, 2009)

i started putting halloween stuff up today, it seems like there are more people decorating early this year up here.


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

I want to get my stuff out, but the husband has a one month rule so I typically start on October 1st. I have however recently left my new purchases out in the dinning room! One purchase was a new Blucky that I had to make sure was good when it arrived in the mail so it is now sitting in the corner of the dinning room and I found removable silver glitter spider web stickers at JoAnn's Fabrics that I had to "test" on the glass door to my fireplace. I always find ways around the one month rule as long as I don't go all out. 

Nothing yet in my neighborhood, but I'm watching!! I live in Southern California and we have had the hottest days of the summer just in the past weeks so I don't think many people are thinking about fall right now... 

BUT, People are starting to ask me about what I'm doing this year becasue they've seen me preparing since June. My display is only in its second year so I've been working hard to add more props. Can't wait to see how it looks!!

Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

ezekiel said:


> For those of you who have began decorating have you posted a picture yet? If not, it would be sweet if you shared! Inspiration for all of us!


Hi

i have pics of the inside in my folder
Halloween Forum - madonna1983's Album: MY HALLOWEEN HOME 2009


----------



## twsted21 (Sep 16, 2009)

heres some pics of the yard started. still has a long way to go.
cornstalks and pumpkins are coming this weekend
View attachment 6269


View attachment 6270


View attachment 6271


View attachment 6272


View attachment 6273


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ wow it looks amazing so far!! I will post my pic soon


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wholly crap twisted, that is very good. i love what you did. you can't ever move next to me, i like being the queen around here.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's my customized Scarecrow lol I decapitated the original head which you can see on the ground next to him and carved a michael's pumpkin. I was pretty pleased with my final product lol 

And for some reason when I took this pic it looks like the pumpkin has a light in it but it really doesn't...guess it must of been my flash but I thought it looked pretty cool


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice black friday


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

thank you hallorenescene


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> Ok I admit it, I couldn't help myself. I was home this afternoon with a sick child and got bored. At first I really was just going to get out the general fall stuff to decorate the inside and inclosed front porch. Then I saw some of my halloween stuff and couldn't resist. I do have some small ghosts and pumpkins on a shelf. Plus I may have put out the haunted dollhouse and painted witch's broom for the porch too.


Hope he/she gets better soon...i know what that feels like ..it sux..ll


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

twsted21 said:


> heres some pics of the yard started. still has a long way to go.
> cornstalks and pumpkins are coming this weekend
> View attachment 6269
> 
> ...


Okay give it up..where did u get leatherface...Btw It looks Awesome..


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i tend to agree with the other guy..i like to put my stuff out end of sept/first week of oct..and they come down Nov.1..gotta get ready for thanksgiving then..lol


----------



## dr.death (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a neighbor that puts out Christmas decorations before Halloween.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

dr.death said:


> I have a neighbor that puts out Christmas decorations before Halloween.


that is wrong on SO many levels!!


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

It's a bit early in my book but why not. We start putting things out the weekend closest to the beginning of October. The haunted house in the garage should be well along by that point as well but nobody sees it.


----------



## twsted21 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys, i got the leatherface 3 years ago at spencers. i hope to have the whole yard done by oct 1st.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Why wait? I already have my lights out and when the hubby and I get home from vaca next week I'll finish with everything else. I like to enjoy it for as long as I can! This time of year always seems to go by too fast!


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

our home owners association wont allow holiday decorations up too early or up too late, they send nasty letters to you


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

twsted21 said:


> heres some pics of the yard started. still has a long way to go.
> cornstalks and pumpkins are coming this weekend
> View attachment 6269
> 
> ...


Love the pumpkin head.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookymufu, be glad they allow it at all. my niece and her husband bought their dream home, moved in, and found out no decorations at all. if they had known that they would have looked for the dream neighborhood. my nieces husband got on the board, he couldn't sway them from their ruling, but he did get it added to the house listings when they are being sold. at least now potential buyers have an honest heads up.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Great pics twsted21!!!! I will start laying my lights down and up after work! I have not seen anybody around here putting up Halloween yet.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> spookymufu, be glad they allow it at all. my niece and her husband bought their dream home, moved in, and found out no decorations at all. if they had known that they would have looked for the dream neighborhood. my nieces husband got on the board, he couldn't sway them from their ruling, but he did get it added to the house listings when they are being sold. at least now potential buyers have an honest heads up.


oh that sucks, I would hate that.

I dont decorate much for Xmas on the out side of the house but last year we hung up lights, about Jan 15th or so I got a nasty letter telling me I had to take them down or get a fine........I guess thats long enough to have Christmas lights up but I hate being told what to do in my own house......


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

That is a pretty sweet start twisted! Can't wait to see it when it is all done. Another house in the court across the street put out several jack o' lanterns on their porch just the other day. I'm also starting to see several fall themed wreaths. I've started working on a few structures but have nothing that screams Halloween out yet ... well not like a jack o lantern or a scarecrow ... not yet.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*halloween decor*



Spookymufu said:


> oh that sucks, I would hate that.
> 
> I dont decorate much for Xmas on the out side of the house but last year we hung up lights, about Jan 15th or so I got a nasty letter telling me I had to take them down or get a fine........I guess thats long enough to have Christmas lights up but I hate being told what to do in my own house......


boy would this guy in the next town over have the fines. he puts up the decorations and never takes them down till he has to mow the lawn. he'll have up halloween, thanksgiving, christmas, new years eve, and valentines day. it looks really tacky. 

went by a house out in the country and they have a big inflated frankenstein sitting up by their house. and we went garage saling yesterday and a house was putting out decor. it being such a nice day they wanted to get it up, being iowa you never know when it might turn nasty


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

twsted21 said:


> heres some pics of the yard started. still has a long way to go.
> cornstalks and pumpkins are coming this weekend
> View attachment 6269
> 
> ...


Your pictures look AMAZING can't wait to see your finished product..I bought some stuff today but won't be putting it out for a week or so..soon though..


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw my first decorated yard today!!!


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

September 1st my inside fall stuff comes out. Then the 1st week or so of October the rest of the inside and outside Halloween decor comes out....


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Weather always dictates when I put them out. Too many motors


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Here in the burbs between Dayton and Cincinnati - the sun is still hot (you know - "_fish are jumpin' - and the cotton is high...."_ and even though summer is over - it is still humid and we are still slapping at mosquitoes - the little blood suckers...  Imagine my surprise when the load of pumpkins and gourds I get from a farmer friend showed up on my driveway last week! I went ahead and placed them around the front of the house like I usually do about mid October. But the way the weather has been - I bet they will all be cooked mush before October 31st. A few days of light rain is only going to help the rot along I fear. Oh well... is it really only 40 days until Halloween?! BOO!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Spookymufu said:


> our home owners association wont allow holiday decorations up too early or up too late, they send nasty letters to you


That's terrible that an ASS-sociation tells you what you can and cannot do in your own yard. I am soooo glad I don't have to deal with one! I will be setting things up in about a week!


----------



## dr.death (Sep 18, 2009)

Beginning of october is when I set up my yard/


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

alucard said:


> That's terrible that an ASS-sociation tells you what you can and cannot do in your own yard. I am soooo glad I don't have to deal with one! I will be setting things up in about a week!


Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

we have a few cornstalks going up downtown... one year we put them EVERYWHERE< they were a total mess and the city complained but HEY.... tourists liked it! 

Im the only one that goes all out, and usually start the 2nd week of October for outside stuff, adding a few things here and there..... but the cob webs go up first so that when the leaves fall and the wind blows..... yeah, you know the trick... more gets added, throughout the month.. the day before the GRAND finale goes up so no one knows about it.. this year i HOPE will be a flying ghost from the tree to the house and pop up coffin zombies!

But now you all have me in the mood.... its the FIRST DAY OF FALL!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

this was 2 years ago... someone brought me this old fence to use as firewood... it was much too good for that.... music was blasting from the house... doesnt look like much but it was awesome for here LOL


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

On my block, only two houses other than mine put up decorations.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I will be putting my fence up sunday.Then wed or thurs start the rest.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I would be totally shocked to see anything in this town go up before mid October, other than a pumpkin or two and maybe those smiling scarecrows walmart sells. And this year my neighbors - the king and queen of inflatable decor - are trying to sell their house so I doubt they do much of anything.
Right now, I've got a little fall decor on the outside but Halloween will start going up on Oct. 3.
I'll do the cemetery and fence with spider webs, etc. but my witches and gravedigger will not go out for a while. I like to put it out a little at a time anyway. Makes the fun last longer!


----------



## CrImSoNtOuCh (Sep 6, 2008)

After 2 years of being the only one that puts out anything for Halloween on the block ( I said anything as no one puts anything up not a pumpkin in the window NOTHING ) I finally have new neighbors that I like.Seeing as they have a head in a grill out in their front yard already and they have boarded up their windows . I think my new neighbors and I am going to get along just fine.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I have my fall stuff out, I have 3 hanging ghouls that I bought that are up because I got them this year (no place to put them until the rest of the stuff comes out - hehe) and a Spookytown house up that I also bought this year. I will put up the inside stuff either this weekend or the next. Outside stuff doesn't go up 'til Halloween day.


----------

